# Hover pad for heavy machines



## Beau (5 Oct 2015)

Thought I would share this homemade contraption. I have a large universal machine and it's around 1000 kg but due to workshop space it needs moving for larger work. I wanted a simple way to move it around that would not crush the floor which is 18mm chipboard floating on Jablite insulation. Came up with this idea of making a hover pad with little expectation of success but I had all the parts needed so gave it a go. The pad is a 5' circle of 18mm MDF with a an ancient hoover my neighbour was chucking out. The seal is some Aquamac 21 weather strip routed into a groove around the MDF disk. The old Hoover can have the hose fitted on both ends so it's blowing instead of sucking. 
Anyway it works a treat and has done for many years. The seal is probably the weakest link as it does not flex enough for larger undulations in the floor and does get chewed up by any sharp bits that it gets dragged over but only had to change the seal once in years. If anyone has any bright ideas for a better "skirt" I am all ears.


----------



## monkeybiter (5 Oct 2015)

great idea in a clean workshop, if I tried it in mine I'd instantly be in a cloud of wood and concrete dust :lol:


----------



## Monkey Mark (5 Oct 2015)

Excellent idea!


----------



## jonnio (17 Oct 2015)

Im amazed! Its brilliant.


----------



## Eric The Viking (17 Oct 2015)

I think you might have founded a new sport, too. 

We already have belt sander racing. Now, perhaps, we could have combi-dodgems.

Seriously, it's a really useful idea. I realise to get the lift you need the area (and a good seal), but it might well be a way of shifting stuff that's otherwise awkward. 

I've had a set of Winbags for about three or four years (since Axminster's introductory offer), and they are very useful - I keep finding odd uses for them that are nothing to do with window fitting, for example holding bent floorboards reasonably straight whilst they're fitted (with a gap, so they don't rub and squeak). The point being it's only a tiny air pump, but the system is very effective. 

I've got two 'shop vacuums with blow as well as suck, so it might be worth experimenting. And fun, of course


----------



## Beau (17 Oct 2015)

It is amazing the power of a bit of air. Ran this to start with off the compressor thinking it would need lots of pressure but a few sums showed that I only needed 1/3 of a PSI to lift a 1000 kg machine!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Oct 2015)

You've basically reinvented the hovercraft there  Ruddy ingenious, really well done.


----------



## JonnyW (21 Oct 2015)

Absolutely amazing!! Such a brilliant idea. Would love to see a small video of you working the thing and moving your machine.

Really well done. Praise where praise is due.

Now to pick my jaw up from off my desk!

Jonny


----------

